# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 2 sao giá rẻ tạ TP.HCM

## baonguyen1805

*Linh Đan Hotel
CHU ĐÁO-LỊCH SỰ-CHUYÊN NGHIỆP-SẠCH SẼ-YÊN TĨNH-TIỆN NGHI.
http://www.linhdanhotel.com

Cách sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất 3km. Trung tâm khu phan xích long vui chơi ăn uống sầm uất của quận Phú Nhuận
Vào trung tâm chợ Bến Thành hết 5p xe máy.

LINH DAN HOTEL GỒM 41 PHÒNG TIÊU CHUẨN 2 SAO. KHÔNG GIAN RỘNG RÃI THOÁNG MÁT.TOLET CŨNG ĐƯỢC THIẾT KẾ SANG TRỌNG. PHỤC VỤ KHÁCH Ở NGẮN HẠN, DÀI HẠN, KHÁCH TOUR, ĐẶC BIỆT HỢP TẮC VỚI CÔNG TY DU LỊCH ĐẶT PHÒNG.
KHÁI QUÁT SƠ BỘ GỒM 41 PHÒNG 4 LẦU VÀ 1 SÂN THƯỢNG VỚI TIÊU CHUẨN 2 SAO.CÓ BÃI ĐẬU XE DU LỊCH. NHẬN ĐƯA KHÁCH TỪ SÂN BAY VỀ KS (BOOKING DÀI HẠN)

DO ĐÓ CHÚNG TÔI CÓ THỂ MANG LẠI CHO QUÝ KHÁCH KHÔNG GIAN THOÁNG MÁT YÊN TĨNH NHẤT.

Giá cho khách nghỉ ngắn giờ: 
60k/giờ đầu, giờ tiếp theo 20k
Giá nghỉ qua đêm:
giá 200k-230k-250k-350k-500k-600k/đêm.(tùy thuộc từng loại phòng)
Giá nghỉ theo ngày:
Phòng đơn nhỏ ( 1 giường đôi lớn, tối đa 2 người lớn): 250k/ngày
Phòng đơn lớn (1 giường đôi lớn, tối đa 2 người lớn): 350k/ngày
Phòng đôi có cửa sổ (2 giường đôi lớn, tối đa 4 người lớn): 500k/ngày

Trang thiết bị trong phòng:
Điều hòa Máy lạnh, Quạt, Tivi LED 32'', tủ lạnh, tủ quần áo, bàn trang điểm, nước nóng năng lượng mặt trời an toàn tuyệt đối.

Internet đường truyền cáp quang tốc độ cao, wifi free, thang máy và máy phát điện.

Linh Đan Hotel phục vụ đặt vé máy bay và tàu cho khách hàng với giá rẻ nhất.

MỘT VÀI HÌNH ẢNH VỀ KHÁCH SẠN:











Ưu đãi giá cho khách đoàn và các công ty du lịch.

Đặc biệt Linh Đan Hotel có phòng Vip cho thuê ngắn hạn với giá rẻ phục vụ cho giới văn phòng công ty và khách hàng cao cấp
Giá giờ Vip: 120k/1g (mỗi giờ tiếp theo thêm 30k).

Ưu đãi cho member 5s:
Giảm 10% cho member 5s, áp dụng tất cả mọi hình thức giờ và ngày.

Địa chỉ: 12/7 Cù Lao, p.2, Phú Nhuận, Tp.HCM
ĐT: 08.35174271 - 08.35174105
Fax: 08.35176146
Hotline: 0909837922 - Mr Bảo
Email: baonguyen1805@yahoo.com

Sơ đồ dẫn đến KS


Quý khách vui lòng liên lạc trực tiếp Hotline để được phục vụ chu đáo nhất.*

----------


## baonguyen1805

up up up up

----------

